# how many cars or trucks have you owned



## squatting dog (Apr 3, 2017)

Grampa Don's post about cars set me to thinking about how many cars or trucks I've owned in my life. I started to make a list and all I can say is Wow... who knew. We've always been gearheads, but, I didn't realize just how into it we were.
Here's a list that still stuns me today.
So, what say you? anyone else as sick as we obviously were?

 man... so many. where to begin?tops on keepers would have to be the 
2 57 chevy convertibles we've had.


28 model A 2dr sedan                                pic
29 hudson 3 window (racecar)  pic
33 chevy coupe turned roadster.                 pic
33 chevy coupe turned roadster (unfinished)
34 ford sedan.                                          pic
34 plymouth sedan.                                   pic
36 ford 3 window.                                      pic
36 chevy 5 window.                                   pic
36 chevy coupe. (racecar)                          pic
41 ford business coupe.                              pic
46 ford coupe. (racecar)                             pic
49 chevy pickup.                                       pic
49 pontiac hearse
52 gmc pickup.                                         pic
53 plymouth.                                            pic
8 55 chevys.2-4 dr, 1-2dr wagon, 
3- 2dr sedans, 2-2dr hardtop                      pic
2 56 chevys.                                            pic
56 chevy pickup.                                       pic
10 57 chevys.1-4dr hardtop, 3-2dr post,       pic
2 converts, 1-4 dr wagon, 2-2dr hardtop.      pic
and 1 4dr (racecar)                                   pic
57 olds. 4dr hdtp                                      pic
57 chrysler Imperial.                                  pic
57 Jeep cabover                                       pic
58 Impala.                                               pic
58 chrysler Imperial. 
58 ford F-350                                           pic
59 chyrsler Imperial                                   pic
59 ford wrecker                                        pic
62 ford falcon 4 dr                                    pic
62 ford bus wrecker                                  pic
62 mercury ramp truck                              pic
63 Chrysler Imperial.                                 pic
63 ford Galaxy convertible                          pic
63 falcon convertible.4 wh.dr                      pic
63 dodge bus                                           pic
63 plymouth wagon                                   pic
63 chevyII convertible 6 cyl factory 4spd   
64 chevelle ss convertible.                          pic
64 mustang.                                            pic
64 rambler wagon 4x4                               pic
64 plymouth sport fury.                             pic
65 chevy bus                                          pic
65 IH truck                                             pic
66 chevelle.                                            pic
66 plymouth belvedere                     
66 ford custom 500                                  pic
3-66 chargers. 2w/383, and                       pic
1 w/440
2 67 chryslers.                                        pic
67 chevy wrecker                                    pic
67 dodge dart swinger
67 chevy pickup.                                     pic
67 dodge 4x4 crewcab                             pic 
68 IH truck                                            pic                      
68 camaro's (2)
68 Dodge charger                                    pic
68 gt mustang fastback. (racecar)             pic
68 mustang fastback (unfinished racecar)    pic
68 Roadrunner                                        pic
68 Ford F-250 camper special                   pic
68 firebird (racecar)                                pic
68 chevy nova  
69 mustang fastback. (racecar)               pic
69 ford bus                                          pic 
69 ford F-250                                       pic
69 Dodge wagon                                   pic                       
71 ford bus                                          pic
72 pinto (racecar)                                 pic
72 gmc pickup.                                     pic
72 road runner  440 auto                       pic
72 Lincoln continental                            pic 
72 V8 Vega                                          partial pic
72 Audi 100                                           pic
73 fiat X-19.                                         pic
73 chevy pickup (old camo)                     pic
73 chevy caprice               
74 GMC greyhound bus                            pic
74 trans am                                           pic
78 LTD                                                  pic
78 chevy pickup                                     pic
79 Ford LTD II                                       partial pic
3 82 s-10 pickups                                  pic
82 dodge conversion van                        pic
84 Dodge K car                                     pic
84 chevy conversion van                       pic
85 ford F-250  (white)                           pic
85 ford F-250  (Tan)                             pic
86 Hyundai                                         pic
89 ford escort                              
89 s-10 pickup                                     pic                             
89 suzuki sidekick                                pic
89 Ih 1700 wrecker                              pic
94 geo tracker                              
95 z-28 camaro                                   pic
99 suzuki Grand Vitara                          pic
99 Dodge Intrepid                    
00 z-28 camaro                                   pic
06 trailblazer                                      pic
01 camaro                                         pic


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2017)

My goodness, S. Dog, I've only owned 11 can't remember the years but only 3 were brand new, the BMW, The Maxima and the Yaris.-

VW Bussleback
Ford Galaxy
Ford Galaxy
VW Beetle
another Ford
VW Beetle
Plymouth Horizon
BMW 325
Nissan Maxima
Toyota Yaris
Toyota Corolla


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 3, 2017)

Here is my automobile historynot in order)

1958 Lincoln Mark 3 convertible
1962 Chevy Bel Air
1966 Red Hurst GTO
1953 Cadillac Coupe Deville
1970 914-6 Porsche
1967 Ford Galaxy
1963 Pontiac Bonneville
1964 Ford Falcon
1963 Oldsmobile Starfire Coupe w/445 wildcat engine
1971 Mercedes 280
2001 Mercedes SL500 Roadster
3-1978 280Z's in Red 
1987 RX7 Turbo
1977 Chrysler New Yorker Coupe
1987 Nissan Pathfinder 2 door utility E
1989 Nissan Altima sedan
2012 Nissan Altima 3.5SR Coupe
2006 Dodge Charger
1974 VW super bug
1968 Ford Ranchero
1969 Fiber Fab Jamaican kit car w/327 engine on an Austin Healy 3000 frame
1969 Chevy Nova SS
1967 Austin Healy sprite
2002 Chevy Monte Carlo SS
1958 Fiat


----------



## IKE (Apr 3, 2017)

Between the two of us mama and I have had 12 vehicles total......I'm too lazy to list them by make, model and year.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 3, 2017)

This is embarrassing. Only 6, and one was borrowed, so only owned 5, and I didn't pay for 2 of them. 

64 Ford Galaxy (h.s. graduation gift)
67 Ford Mustang (borrowed for a year)
75 Chevy Camaro
80 Honda Civic
86 Ford Ranger
97 Ford F-150 (inherited)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 4, 2017)

Six new and used cars in 43 years of driving.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 4, 2017)

I worked at a Ford dealership so I only drove Fords and they were "demos" as I was raising 2 kids by myself and could not afford brand new ones but they would only have around 20,000 miles on them and were new to me. Now that I am retired. I have a 2008 Corolla which has 26,000 actual miles on it and it was a demo with 8,000 miles on it when I bought it.  I don't go much anymore so this probably will be the last car I drive.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 4, 2017)

I really don't know. When I was living pay check to pay check, I used to buy the $300 specials. They'd last till the inspection sticker ran out. They're pretty strict in PA with inspections- they wanted you to have  things like brakes and lights. My first Brand new car was a Yugo.  It spent more time in the shop than on the street. It was fully guaranteed. They spent more fixing it than I paid for it.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 4, 2017)

Here are mine in chronological order of purchase:

48 Plymouth Coupe  
60 Renault Dauphine ( piece of crap )
58 Chevy Bel Air  ( came with my wife )
61 Ford Falcon Sedan ( got us through active duty )
66 Ford Mustang  ( new ) ( celebrated getting out )
69 Ford Falcon Wagon  ( new  --  lemon )  ( second son arrived )
64 Mercedes 220  ( had to try one  --  nice driving car )
69 Volvo 440  ( killer clutch pedal )
76 Dodge Aspen sedan  ( first second car for wife )
78 Dodge Aspen wagon  ( work car )
84 Honda Accord  ( wife's car )
89 Honda Accord ( new )  ( also wife's car )
84 Chrysler Town & Country   ( work car )
95 Jeep Cherokee  ( new -- wife's car ) ( money pit )
97 Ford Escort wagon ( still driving it )
03 Ford Escape  ( new -- wife's car )
13 Ford Escape  ( new - wife's car )

Some of these overlap

Don


----------



## Manatee (Apr 11, 2017)

Between my wife and I we had 41 cars over the years.  17 were convertibles.  For 20 years I drove company cars and didn't own one of my own.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 13, 2017)

1964 Plymouth Valiant (with push button automatic transmission)

1973 Dodge Colt station wagon

1974 Honda 750 (motorcycle)

1973 Triumph TR6

1975 Toyota Corolla

1983 Nissan 720 pickup

1973 VW Beetle

1978 Toyota Corolla

1983 Nissan 720 pickup (different one)

1996 Chevy Lumina


----------



## Lynk (Apr 13, 2017)

I have had 7 cars in 40 years of driving.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 14, 2017)

seeing Victors post reminds me... I left out the motorcycles.

1939 Sachs German messenger bike with sidecar
1963 pre unit 650 BSA
1966 BSA lightening chopped
1970 Honda 550 chopper
1982 CM400 Honda
1981 CL360 Honda Scrambler
1985 Honda Rebel CMX250
2000 Suzuki Marauder
2001 Harley Fatboy
2003 Harley Heritage


----------



## Callie (Apr 28, 2017)

*Can't remember them all*

Well now... That's a difficult question, seeing as how hubby was a "car guy". 

I remember the special ones, the "customs":
50 Chevy convert, tuck and roll leather int., carson top, electric drs
51  Merc 2 dr (I loved it)
56 Ford p/up.. was a beauty..
34 Ford 5 wdow coupe ..we kicked ourselves for selling it. :-(

currently, I have:
68 AMX
46 Ford Delivery
34 Ford sedan, 2 dr
60 Ford Starliner 
68 Ford 3/4 ton p/up
98 Chrysler Sebring

(My son also has his 54-56 Ford p/up stored here. I've drawn a blank on the  exact year.)


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2017)

Only 14.  Of course, I drove the last one for 14 years, so that cut my numbers down.


----------

